# Removing A Tick From Eyelid???



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor and I got home from our walk last night and I noticed a brown thing on his eyelid. On closer examination, I figured it was a small tick. On further examination, I found 2 more on his neck!!!

Now, he actually rested his head in my lap and let me get the 2 off his neck nicely... but the one on his eyelid... he didn't care for me pulling on his eyelid. I even tried putting Vaseline on it, as I read somewhere. 

I plan to Frontline Plus him later today.

Any suggestions???


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i thought all the bugs be dead by now.specially you guys got accumulating snow two weeks ago.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I would have thought so too... but apparently not


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Unless there is a frost on the ground your dog will pick up ticks. You need a good 2 week period of hard freeze with no snow on the ground for any kind of kill off. They just become less active when its cold and they look for that warm blood. 
I live in tick central here on Long Island. The best thing I ever got was a tick spoon to pull them off.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

We live on a farm and walk in the woods almost every day. On the first visit to our vet we got a Tick Twister. Small plastic tool that traps the tick in a V slot and then pulls or twists it off. It has been a live saver. Effie was coming home with a tick or two every day even with Frontline.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

If you can apply it without getting it in his eye, take some peppermint oil in a Q-tip and put it right where the tick's head is buried. It should release shortly thereafter and you can take it off without issue.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I have discovered that Jack Daniels works pretty good for tick removal as well... 

As an added bonus... some for him (his tick anyway)... then some for me... after a little while I am thinking... "what tick?"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a straight Jack for the tick and a Jack with a splash
off coke or ginger ale for me.



GSKnight said:


> I have discovered that Jack Daniels works pretty good for tick removal as well...
> 
> As an added bonus... some for him (his tick anyway)... then some for me... after a little while I am thinking... "what tick?"


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I pulled one off my dogs eye lid the other day...and felt horrible. He has never shown aggression towards me until that moment...it must had hurt like ****.


----------

